# Little Dorrit



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Little Dorrit is being broadcast on BBC One at the moment (the first episode aired yesterday, 26th October).

Any opinions? Do you normally watch Dickensian dramatisations? Did you like this one? If you didn't see it, would you want to watch the second episode this Thursday?

I quite enjoyed it actually; it seems like quite a good dramatisation. I have told myself that I am not going to look up the plot on Wikipedia, or I won't watch any more of it.


----------

